# My first game of seventh edition orks



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

This is my experience with my first game of seventh edition and the new ork codex. Ill do a brief overview of my thoughts on 7th then go by unit to unit review. 

My List

Big mek ( in morkanaut)
Warboss
3 kommandos with snikrot and 2 burnas
3 squads of 14 shoots boxy
1squad of gretchins
Burna bomber
Dakkajet
3 rokkit deffkoptas
6 grotzooka kanz
8 lootas
Morkanaut with KFF


7th Edition - the biggest stand out to me was the psychic phase I played against tyranids which had all to offer to this phase. All I did in this phase was deny the witch like 5 times it was very lucky it was kinda fun to have that phase and see how it was gonna affect what was to come. Other things I felt were that my kanz and morkanaut were quite resilient. 

Ork Units - I haven't played in quite awhile so my tactical decisions were not great.

Big Mek - had da fixer upperz on him and he and grot riggers brought him from immobilized and 1 hp back to stomping around at 3 hp so very helpful

Warboss - honestly did nothing sat in one of my boyz squad and held an objective riding the morkanauts butt honestly needed him in combat was my poor decisions and keeping track of things

Kommandos - they came in on turn 4 and got an open objective on the side of the map that was empty no fighting or anything. 

Boyz - I like my toyz over my boyz and it hurt me a lot I really need to up them to 20 at least. One squad died turn 2 another had 2 left it in until a Trygon prime said hello. The other just chilled with the warboss on an objective .

Gretchins- honestly they did alright sat on the home objective and held it till 3 carnifexes came by they were kind of the problem these fexes

Burna-bommer- missed 2 missiles and my 2 bombs killed 2 termagaunts it was bad just anti infantry I didn't need 

Dakkajet- did ok killed hordes missed all shots on a flyrant but he was ok

Deffkoptas-they definitely served has an annoyance didn't kill a lot though

Lootas- uhm they did ok really awful deployment on my hand so personal error killed some hordes weren't near the big stuff where I needed them

Killa Kanz- I loved them I wrecked his hordes and put some wounds on some others then 3 carnifexes came along and they said bye bye

Morkanaut - this guy did work for me his KFF helped the kanz out while they were walking and he shot up everything and demolished a 6 man warrior squad in CC was fantastic 

I lost by one point 3 carnifexes killed the last 3 gretchins on my home objective and Trygon prime killed the 2 boyz I had another. So I'd say more boyz and rethink my fast attack options and definitely my deployment. I'm no expert just thought I'd share with you my experience and see what thoughts and knowledge you have to offer


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi man. Seems a good list, but needs tweaking. I'd drop the burna and with tgose points you could beef up the boyz and the lootas.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah beef up the boys units and get the boss up bashing heads with either some nobs or hard boys. Still the fact that you lost by only one is really good. Keep tweaking and trying and pretty soon you will be smashing things good. Nids are always a hard fight for orks though so nicely done.


----------

